# Other Marques summer trackday ?



## Stu-Oxfordshire

OK so....there has been some hilarious (nay PRICELESS) threads posted over the last 12 months or so, especially in the OM section. There's sufficient content to get everyone together and set the car world to right over a few beers.

So as an excuse for the beer drinking, what say ye all to a *"Other Marques"* trackday later in the summer?

We could decide on a venue and date and then book through the usual channels (eg Bookatrack, easytrack etc...) then stay in a local hotel that night and get absolutely hammered.

Interested?


----------



## genocidalduck

Would i be allowed as my car wont be OM until November.


----------



## omen666

Depends what your bringin Stu? :wink:

Put me in for it.


----------



## W7 PMC

I'll be down for that dependant on dates of course.

I'd prefer Donnington, Oulton Park or Silverstone as the very twisty tracks such as Combe are a struggle for bigger non-track focused cars.


----------



## omen666

Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park


----------



## W7 PMC

omen666 said:


> Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park, Oulton Park


Did Oulton in the RS6 & it's an awesome track, even suited to bigger non track biased cars. However i've never driven Donnington & i've heard that's even better so that would be my choice, with Oulton 2nd.


----------



## paulb

I think Donington is a better track than Donnington... I've never viewed Combe as a twisty circuit though I have to say...


----------



## W7 PMC

paulb said:


> I think Donington is a better track than Donnington... I've never viewed Combe as a twisty circuit though I have to say...


OK OK, that would be Donington then :wink:

For twisty see also short & tight.


----------



## Carlos

Combe is one of the fastest tracks, and therefore one of those most suited to non-track cars.

Donington or Oulton would suit me fine, with a preference towards Oulton as I haven't done that yet.

Why not look for a date in September when there's less likelihood of people being on holiday?


----------



## W7 PMC

Carlos said:


> Combe is one of the fastest tracks, and therefore one of those most suited to non-track cars.
> 
> Donington or Oulton would suit me fine, with a preference towards Oulton as I haven't done that yet.
> 
> Why not look for a date in September when there's less likelihood of people being on holiday?


Perhaps, but it chewed brakes & tyres on my RS6 & Damons & i've been told by people who've done far more track days than me that Oulton & Donington & much more sweeping, longer straights & better suited to larger cars. I've driven Oulton & that's defo the case as it's a fabulous track & my RS6 performed twice as good at Outlon than it did at Combe & with far less wear on the consumables.


----------



## paulb

I think in some ways Combe is too fast if you have a very powerful car - hence the excessive brake wear. I agree that everyone should drive Donington at least once. Just avoid the full GP circuit. The loop to extend it to GP length is a long straight, hairpin, long straight and another hairpin. Not much fun and *really* eats brakes.

I won't be joining in though as a diesel Mondeo is hardly track fodder.


----------



## omen666

I rated Donington as ok

Oulton looks much more varied and fun


----------



## genocidalduck

I'd prefer Combe but only because it's the only track i know and would be confident on.


----------



## jampott

I could be interested, but definately not Combe. Been there twice and done that, thinking of buying Sundeep's T Shirt. :lol: :lol:

Would prefer somewhere much lighter on the brakes and tyres. Rockingham?


----------



## clived

I'd go for Donington.

But not September, as that rather defeats the "sunny beer" objective. And is getting close to the TTOC track day ;-)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Donington is MINT. As Paul says though, the GP loop is a real brake muncher from what I hear. When Carl and I did it a few months ago it wasn't too bad on brakes however, that was the international (not GP) circuit. It was plenty long enough though and if you want to learn how to drive your car smooth and fast, then this is the track.

My top 5 would be: (in no particular order)
- Donington
- Oulton
- Cadwell
- Rockingham
- Combe

As a curve ball, what does everyone think about Abbeville? 
It_may_seem a long way away, but for those of you with larger cars, there's more of an opportunity to combine a wine/beer purchasing trip as well. 
The circuit is only 25 mins from Boulogne-sur-Mer Speed Ferries, or 50 mins from Calais Eurotunnel. Also easy to do as a day trip.

A mate of mine has done it and said it has an excellent mix of fast and slow corners: loads of run-off and a very smooth surface. 

































Check out the LoT circuit guide here: 
http://www.lotus-on-track.com/circuit_guide/abbeville.html

Here are some dates to consider:

*August*

Fri 11th August - Oulton Park Â£ 219. Open pit lane, 105Db. Easytrack

Sat 19th August - Bedford GT Â£ 275 - Goldtrack. OPL. 101Db

Sun 20 Aug Â£199 - Rockingham (International). Open Pit Lane 105dB (Bookatrack)

Saturday 26 August - BEDFORD AUTODROME GT Â£199. 101Db, open pit lane. Easytrack

*September*

Sat 16 September - Mallory Park - Circuit-Days.co.uk. OPL. Â£ 169

Sat 30 Sep Â£199 - Rockingham (International). Open Pit Lane 105dB (Bookatrack)


----------



## clived

I didn't realise you meant rocking up to someone elses track day....


----------



## genocidalduck

clived said:


> I didn't realise you meant rocking up to someone elses track day....


Me neither :?


----------



## Carlos

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> We could decide on a venue and date and then book through the usual channels (eg Bookatrack, easytrack etc...) then stay in a local hotel that night and get absolutely hammered.


Seemed fairly clear to me. :?

There is no way we are going to get enough "Other marques" numbers to run our own track day. There is no issue with everyone booking on a BaT day for example, whats the problem with that? These are open pitlane, come and go as you please.

I like to consider OM as a small car club. You get these at public trackdays all the time.


----------



## omen666

The rs246.com td's are at shared/public events, but a good rate is negotiated once numbers are confirmed. The other attendees tend to like it when a group of similar cars turn up.

The OM will be different as we all have different vehicles, but still a nice sense of occasion as we'd all be together (nursing hangovers)


----------



## scoTTy

I love Oulton but I really miss Donington so that would be my preference.

Ignore Omen's request for Oulton as it's just to avoid him travelling! :roll: 

All dependant on dates etc but I'm probably in for this. I've no problem with us all just agreeing on a public day apart from we will need to book early so we all get in.


----------



## clived

The track day I was at at Mallory a couple of weekends ago was in sessions and each group had a session per hour to themselves - 4 groups, 1 session each per hour... are all the days we're looking at at all these tracks open pit?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

clived said:


> The track day I was at at Mallory a couple of weekends ago was in sessions and each group had a session per hour to themselves - 4 groups, 1 session each per hour... are all the days we're looking at at all these tracks open pit?


Yes, OPL's are BY FAR the most enjoyable days IMO - you can go out when you want and how often you want.

Regarding numbers, I doubt we would get mch more than 10 people so there would be no way of booking exclusive use of a track for so few cars (unless Paul can pay for all of us :roll: )

(excuse if I miss anyone out here)
1)Myself
2) Carl
3) Reves
4) Scotty
5) Clarkson
6) Damon
7) Sundeep ?
#8) KMP (?)
9) Struggling for names now....

Also, there is such a mix of cars here that I would want OPL over sessions anyway...


----------



## W7 PMC

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> The track day I was at at Mallory a couple of weekends ago was in sessions and each group had a session per hour to themselves - 4 groups, 1 session each per hour... are all the days we're looking at at all these tracks open pit?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, OPL's are BY FAR the most enjoyable days IMO - you can go out when you want and how often you want.
> 
> Regarding numbers, I doubt we would get mch more than 10 people so there would be no way of booking exclusive use of a track for so few cars (unless Paul can pay for all of us :roll: )
> 
> (excuse if I miss anyone out here)
> 1)Myself
> 2) Carl
> 3) Reves
> 4) Scotty
> 5) Clarkson
> 6) Damon
> 7) Sundeep ?
> #8) KMP (?)
> 9) Struggling for names now....
> 
> Also, there is such a mix of cars here that I would want OPL over sessions anyway...
Click to expand...

Me thinks not.

Open would be far better & their is no way we could arrange for exclusive use of a track. Happy with any more flowing track, but Donnington or Oulton would be my preference in that order. I'd of course consider any others with the exception of Combe as i've done that a couple of times & as someone else said (think it was Tim) "been their done that".


----------



## scoTTy

Agreed. I've had enough of Combe for a while.

I also won't attend if it's sessions. Just coz some cars are fine for 30mins on track and 30mins off, it doesn't suit mine so OPL or nothing for me.

What about all the guys who now have Porkers (Boxsters and 911s). There's quite a few.

Plus PaulS in his Monaro.
...
now scratching my head for more. :?


----------



## PaulS

scoTTy said:


> Plus PaulS in his Monaro.


Yes it sounds like fun to me. Only proviso is sorting out some track day tyres (& wheels), as tyre wear on the 'ro is a big issue at track days. Don't really want to knacker the set of F1s I've just put on the car.

Done Coombe and Bedford, and the Ring, so somewhere different would be good. Abbeville looks interesting


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

PaulS said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus PaulS in his Monaro.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it sounds like fun to me. Only proviso is sorting out some track day tyres (& wheels), as tyre wear on the 'ro is a big issue at track days. Don't really want to knacker the set of F1s I've just put on the car.
> 
> Done Coombe and Bedford, and the Ring, so somewhere different would be good. Abbeville looks interesting
Click to expand...

If we go to a Bookatrack day then they will fit tyres to your existing wheels when you get there and swap back at end of the day.


----------



## clived

Anyone know how much Abbeville is?

Looking at the costs of some of the other days we're looking at (up to Â£275 each) if we had 10 of us, that's the best part of Â£3K.... and IIRC from some of our investigatations into a track day in France, that might well more than cover the cost.... so we *could* have an exclusive other marques day....


----------



## clived

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> (excuse if I miss anyone out here)


I didn't say I wasn't interested did I?


----------



## scoTTy

Re Abbelville :

The guy who started this THREAD (and who I happen to be sharing a room with at the 'ring) is actually away in the Abbeville area this weekend and is going to check it out.

Could be interesting.


----------



## omen666

For suverner's sure :?


----------



## scoTTy

Come on!! You hardly drive anywhere now anyway!


----------



## PaulS

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus PaulS in his Monaro.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it sounds like fun to me. Only proviso is sorting out some track day tyres (& wheels), as tyre wear on the 'ro is a big issue at track days. Don't really want to knacker the set of F1s I've just put on the car.
> 
> Done Coombe and Bedford, and the Ring, so somewhere different would be good. Abbeville looks interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we go to a Bookatrack day then they will fit tyres to your existing wheels when you get there and swap back at end of the day.
Click to expand...

Tyre hire  I like that idea  Any idea how much it costs?

However, the idea of a trip to Abbeville (and then on somewhere else after) is most appealing


----------



## clived

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> If we go to a Bookatrack day then they will fit tyres to your existing wheels when you get there and swap back at end of the day.


Although I'm now keen on the French option  I do like this idea - I still have the only-just road legal tyres I had before I fitted my current set, and they would make ideal track fodder. I had been on the look-out for some spare wheels to put them on, but if they'll change just the tyres over, that's great! Is there a big queue normally - I imagine all the balancing etc. must take a while?


----------



## Carlos

I am liking the idea of Abbeville, its really only about 30 mins from Boulogne. Also fill up on beer on the way back.

I am not interested in Combe, or sessions. I like to do 10-15 minute stints.

The order of preference for me is

Abbeville
Oulton
Donington

Has anyone heard from the Stig lately or know where we can contact him?


----------



## W7 PMC

Sorry to be the spoil sport, but a European 1 day track event would just be far too expensive for me. The crossing would be Â£150 from Hull & although less from Dover, that's an extra 600 mile travelling in the UK alone so would make a track day over Â£500 with all the costs etc.

If combined with a Ring or Spa trip over a few days, i'd defo be game although not sure the wife would allow a 2nd trip this year after the 5 day Ring trip in a couple of weeks


----------



## omen666

Agreed, if its France then count me out.


----------



## scoTTy

I have to agree I guess. I want to go and do Spa/Ring in October. I doubt I'd wangle three car trips in a year. :?


----------



## Carlos

Do you have to tell your wives its in France?

Can't you just tell em its at Brands and, er just keep driving past?


----------



## gcp

Assuming dates are OK would be interested, though as others have said not Combe and not sessions.

Preferred circuits :

Goodwood

Donington

Cadwell

France wouldn't be too much of an issue as could make a longer trip of it.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Why don'y you drag yourselves up to Scotland?

Knockhill has just been "re-worked" over winter, not only twisty bits but has uphill and down dale sections too :wink: - plenty of nice places to stay and some terrific camera free roads as a bonus. Beers not bad as well 

http://www.knockhill.com/

Dave


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Why don'y you drag yourselves up to Scotland?
> 
> Knockhill has just been "re-worked" over winter, not only twisty bits but has uphill and down dale sections too :wink: - plenty of nice places to stay and some terrific camera free roads as a bonus. Beers not bad as well
> 
> http://www.knockhill.com/
> 
> Dave


Agree with all the above aside from the beer. I spent 5 years at Uni in Scotland and Tenents Lager tastes absolutely sh*te :roll: ....nearly as bad as english lager :lol:


----------



## PhilJ

I'm up for a trackday. Donnington, Silverstone or Bedford would be my prefered choices.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Carlos

Knockhill would also suit me. Can't see me getting up there under normal circumstances and I'd like to tick it off. The other proviso for me is that is must be a weekend.


----------



## Harv

Hi Guys,

I'm defo intrested as is a wrk colleague(RS4), But weekend suits best if at all possible.

Thanks


----------



## W7 PMC

Carlos said:


> Do you have to tell your wives its in France?
> 
> Can't you just tell em its at Brands and, er just keep driving past?


It aint the fact it's not a UK track, it would just take an age to drive their, so would need to be a 2-3 day trip & would cost a fortune in fuel as opposed to having the track day at a UK track. Dover is nearly a 600 mile round trip for me & then add on the crossing & France side of the trip & the Dover return drive would take close to 10 hours.

I can't make France & back in a day for a reasonable cost from where i live.


----------



## Carlos

Yes fair play Paul.

If you're concerned about fuel costs, have you considered a diesel?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Carlos said:


> Yes fair play Paul.
> 
> If you're concerned about fuel costs, have you considered a diesel?


 :lol:


----------



## jampott

Carlos said:


> Yes fair play Paul.
> 
> If you're concerned about fuel costs, have you considered a diesel?


 [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC

Carlos said:


> Yes fair play Paul.
> 
> If you're concerned about fuel costs, have you considered a diesel?


Not even slightly funny.

Well maybe just a little bit funny.

You can see my point though?? doing a French track day (1 day) from where i live would overall probably cost around Â£600 when for that kinda money i could do 3-4 track days in the UK.

As already said, if part of a bigger Europena Hoon then i'd love to drive that track. Too far & too costly for me to travel for 1 day.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don'y you drag yourselves up to Scotland?
> 
> Knockhill has just been "re-worked" over winter, not only twisty bits but has uphill and down dale sections too :wink: - plenty of nice places to stay and some terrific camera free roads as a bonus. Beers not bad as well
> 
> http://www.knockhill.com/
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with all the above aside from the beer. I spent 5 years at Uni in Scotland and Tenents Lager tastes absolutely sh*te :roll: ....nearly as bad as english lager :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh dear - a lager drinker and there was me thinking you were a man of taste :wink:

Couldn't agree more about Tennants being shi*e...there are however, beverages available to suit the more discerning palate. Come up and see 

Dave


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

OK, I say we book:

*Fri 11th August - Oulton Park Â£ 219. Open pit lane, 105Db. Easytrack 
*

Anyone who can make this date then post up here. I will create a list on age 1 of this thread.

From memory there is a good hotel locally so plenty of opportunity for some good grub and a bellyful of beer.


----------



## omen666

I'm in

Won't need a hotel though :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

Works for me Stu.

Pop me down as in attendance.

Like Damon, i don't require a hotel but if anyone needs lodgings we're more than happy to oblige & about 30mins from Oulton.


----------



## Carlos

Not me - on holiday


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Carlos said:


> Not me - on holiday


OK this is going to be difficult.

Can everyone post the preferences out of the selection (or any other decent dates) below. Then we'll decide.

*August*

Fri 11th August - Oulton Park Â£ 219. Open pit lane, 105Db. Easytrack

Sat 19th August - Bedford GT Â£ 275 - Goldtrack. OPL. 101Db

Sun 20 Aug Â£199 - Rockingham (International). Open Pit Lane 105dB (Bookatrack)

Saturday 26 August - BEDFORD AUTODROME GT Â£199. 101Db, open pit lane. Easytrack

*September*

Sat 16 September - Mallory Park - Circuit-Days.co.uk. OPL. Â£ 169

Sat 30 Sep Â£199 - Rockingham (International). Open Pit Lane 105dB (Bookatrack)


----------



## clived

Re the first Bedford date - doesn't seem to make much sense to pay more just for going a week earlier 

With that caveat, ALL of the above dates look ok for me currently, although we are still in negotiation about where and when we go on holiday this year...


----------



## PhilJ

Is anyone still up for this?


----------



## clived

Yes.


----------



## W7 PMC

& another yes


----------



## gcp

Yes, most of August out though as biking to France then family holiday.


----------



## NIIK_TT

Yes I would be up for this - these dates suit me:

Sun 20 Aug Â£199 - Rockingham (International). Open Pit Lane 105dB (Bookatrack)

Saturday 26 August - BEDFORD AUTODROME GT Â£199. 101Db, open pit lane. Easytrack


----------



## W7 PMC

Does this mean that Oulton Park or Donnington are now not the tracks we're aiming for??

I'm thinking we need to confirm something fairly soon as time's ticking on.


----------



## NIIK_TT

Just got an email from Sales dept at Donnington for availability of the following dates:

Saturday June 25th

Sunday July 9th

Being in Derby its a good central location and the track is great fun !

Dont mean to make things more complicated - just some more dates that could be good.

I am about 80% definate to go on the 25th June


----------



## W7 PMC

NIIK_TT said:


> Just got an email from Sales dept at Donnington for availability of the following dates:
> 
> Saturday June 25th
> 
> Sunday July 9th
> 
> Being in Derby its a good central location and the track is great fun !
> 
> Dont mean to make things more complicated - just some more dates that could be good.
> 
> I am about 80% definate to go on the 25th June


That would be good & that date is now clear. Donnington is a track i'm desperate to try.

Can we confirm this as the "Other Marques Trackday" & get the attendees confirmed??

Who would it be booked through?? & what's the cost??


----------



## b3ves

NIIK_TT said:


> Just got an email from Sales dept at Donnington for availability of the following dates:
> 
> Saturday June 25th
> 
> Sunday July 9th
> 
> Being in Derby its a good central location and the track is great fun !
> 
> Dont mean to make things more complicated - just some more dates that could be good.
> 
> I am about 80% definate to go on the 25th June


I'd be interested in the June date, although 25th is a Sunday, not a Saturday. Is that right or did you mean Saturday 24th? Either way I'm keen - let us know.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Carlos

Think that weekend is also good for me, we're also doing the Bedford evening on the 23rd if anyone is interested (Â£99 easytrack)


----------



## W7 PMC

Once NIK_TT has confirmed who's organising this track day & through whom it needs booking, i'm ready to book. So can't wait to do Donnington, so suggest once we've got this info, we just go ahead & book the places.

Carl, I quite fancy Bedford but it's a hell of a drive for me, close to a 400 mile round trip. But i'll get down their sometime this year.

Just booked 2 days at Spa in October with another day at The Ring


----------



## gcp

Would love to do Donny, but can't make 24th/25th


----------



## W7 PMC

Sh1t, just realised i'm at a Birthday Party on Sat 24th & a Birthday BBQ on Sun 25th, so can't make Donni after all. Pi$$ & p00.

Looks like plan A again. I'll have a look for other Outlon Park or Donnington track days over the next few months.


----------



## b3ves

W7 PMC said:


> Just booked 2 days at Spa in October with another day at The Ring


If it's 16-17 October at Spa and the day before at the Ring, I'll be there


----------



## W7 PMC

b3ves said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just booked 2 days at Spa in October with another day at The Ring
> 
> 
> 
> If it's 16-17 October at Spa and the day before at the Ring, I'll be there
Click to expand...

Yes & yes.

Booked the 2 days at Spa today & we'll be travelling overnight Friday to arrive at some hotel near The Ring around Saturday lunchtime, few beers & chuckles in the evening & then all day Sunday at The Ring. Following that fun we'll be heading off to Spa for 3 nights, taking in the 16th & 17th on track. Can't feckin wait. Still not confirmed hotels for The Ring or Spa, just suggestions floating at the moment.

Which group have you booked with/organised through?? Anyone else going in your party?? What hotels/crossings have you booked?? Our group is organised through TrackDayHeroes, the sister site to RS246.


----------



## scoTTy

I'm just waiting on the approval from SWMBO for the October trip. :wink:


----------



## b3ves

It's with Lotus on Track but I'll have the CSL. Have not booked a hotel but will book Hotel Am Tiergarten in Nurburg. Not sure yet about crossings - either Tunnel or Speedferries..

Not sure who else is coming to play yet, other than my Lotus chums


----------



## Multiprocess

Just reading this with interest guys, just a really shitter I can't come!!

Just wanted to know how many of you were planning on coming to the Mallory Park trackday in November?


----------



## b3ves

Multiprocess said:


> Just reading this with interest guys, just a really shitter I can't come!!
> 
> Just wanted to know how many of you were planning on coming to the Mallory Park trackday in November?


Me


----------



## genocidalduck

Is Spa the F1 track with the very long winding Straight

Oh Lee im coming too  Now getting the car early. Will have plenty of time to get used to it.


----------



## Carlos

Multiprocess said:


> Just reading this with interest guys, just a really shitter I can't come!!
> 
> Just wanted to know how many of you were planning on coming to the Mallory Park trackday in November?


Me, but not yet got around to booking.


----------



## Carlos

double post


----------



## Multiprocess

Thanks guys!


----------



## W7 PMC

b3ves said:


> It's with Lotus on Track but I'll have the CSL. Have not booked a hotel but will book Hotel Am Tiergarten in Nurburg. Not sure yet about crossings - either Tunnel or Speedferries..
> 
> Not sure who else is coming to play yet, other than my Lotus chums


So you're going with Lotus but taking the CSL??

I think we'll be doing the Hotel Rieder again as we're known :wink:

Also looks like i'm going back to The Ring for the last weekend in June.


----------



## b3ves

genocidalduck said:


> Is Spa the F1 track with the very long winding Straight


Maybe, depending on your definition of 'winding'. Here's some video of me going around it in the wet last week.


W7 PMC said:


> I think we'll be doing the Hotel Rieder again as we're known :wink:


Whereas I like it at the Tiergarten because the landlady's daughter works evenings in the bar/restaurant


----------



## W7 PMC

b3ves said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Spa the F1 track with the very long winding Straight
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, depending on your definition of 'winding'. Here's some video of me going around it in the wet last week.
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'll be doing the Hotel Rieder again as we're known :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whereas I like it at the Tiergarten because the landlady's daughter works evenings in the bar/restaurant
Click to expand...

May try that hotel in a couple of weeks for a change.

What nights are you booked into that hotel for the Spa trip??


----------



## PhilJ

I can't do the 25th June.

I have booked the Easytrack evening session at Bedford on the 23rd June. Looks like there are a few Other Marque regulars going as well!

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Carlos

b3ves said:


> Whereas I like it at the Tiergarten because the landlady's daughter works evenings in the bar/restaurant


I prefer draught beer in Germany, but there would be no need for an opener if buying bottles. Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh.


----------



## Carlos

In the absence of Nick I took the bull by the horns and phoned Donington.

It's the 25th June and costs Â£135 + Â£2.25 booking fee for credit or debit cards.

It is NOT open pitlane - everyone is divided into three groups, novice, intermediate and advanced and you get 20 minute sessions.

I am not favouring this date now as a) people can't make it, b) I have a track evening on the friday and would rather do two days in a row, c) I don't like sessions based track days.

What are the opinions? If there is a good turnout I will probably do it, but not otherwise.


----------



## W7 PMC

Can't do the 25th June & not keen on sessions.


----------



## b3ves

W7 PMC said:


> Can't do the 25th June & not keen on sessions.


Ditto


----------



## omen666

Did Outlon Park on Friday with easytrack.co.uk

It was open pit, lots of nice cars and very well behaved.

They have Friday August 11th and Weds 13th Sept plus later in the year

http://easytrack.co.uk/events/allevents.asp

Not cheapest at Â£229, but we could try to get a group discount?

Oulton is an amazing circuit, very technical but rewarding. Did a 30 minute session on track and found it one of the best track sessions I have done.


----------



## W7 PMC

omen666 said:


> Did Outlon Park on Friday with easytrack.co.uk
> 
> It was open pit, lots of nice cars and very well behaved.
> 
> They have Friday August 11th and Weds 13th Sept plus later in the year
> 
> http://easytrack.co.uk/events/allevents.asp
> 
> Not cheapest at Â£229, but we could try to get a group discount?
> 
> Oulton is an amazing circuit, very technical but rewarding. Did a 30 minute session on track and found it one of the best track sessions I have done.


Agreed, Oulton Park is awesome & well suited to larger non track specific vehicles.


----------



## Carlos

Personally I will only do weekend track days unless its special like a Ring trip that is spread over a weekend and a couple of weekdays.


----------



## HighTT

Saturday 15th July at Oulton Park - Full circuit.

http://bookatrack.com/-pB?664

A few more pounds than Easytrack buy it is a Saturday
and does AFAIK the price includes TWO drivers.


----------



## W7 PMC

HighTT said:


> Saturday 15th July at Oulton Park - Full circuit.
> 
> http://bookatrack.com/-pB?664
> 
> A few more pounds than Easytrack buy it is a Saturday
> and does AFAIK the price includes TWO drivers.


Can't make that day as got a Ruby wedding down South. Along the right lines though.

I'll have a look to see what dates are available at Oulton & Donnington for the rest of this year.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

HighTT said:


> Saturday 15th July at Oulton Park - Full circuit.
> 
> http://bookatrack.com/-pB?664
> 
> A few more pounds than Easytrack buy it is a Saturday
> and does AFAIK the price includes TWO drivers.


OK, whoever wants to do this trackday PM me...I want to do Oulton and it appears the *majority* of people are free....


----------



## b3ves

PhilJ said:


> I can't do the 25th June.
> 
> I have booked the Easytrack evening session at Bedford on the 23rd June. Looks like there are a few Other Marque regulars going as well!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Phil


Phil, thanks a million for letting me have a drive of your car at Bedford.

The performance is awesome - all you need are some shares in Yokohama, and/or Shell for that matter! 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## PhilJ

Hi Rob

No worries and thanks for the comments.

Just need to work on some driver enhancements now!

Phil


----------

